# High intense lights?



## Randy Simmons (Jan 18, 2013)

I am looking for some high intensity photo lights. price is not really a problem.

I would prefer a more cool-white or neutral white color lighting. The main point is that they are very bright. My current photos are much too dark and warm.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Randy


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 18, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> I am looking for some high intensity photo lights. price is not really a problem.


No need for high intensity lights!



> I would prefer a more cool-white or neutral white color lighting. The main point is that they are very bright. My current photos are much too dark and warm.


Try these, Philips 27W = 100 W, 5000K temperature. I also use a no-name from Lowes, Daylight 23W = 100W 6500K Daylight. I also use a small home made photo tent!


----------



## Curly (Jan 18, 2013)

To add to what Mack said. You don't need brighter lights, just longer exposure times. Read your camera manual for the how to.


----------



## Whaler (Jan 18, 2013)

Mack and Curly said it all.


----------



## Boz (Jan 18, 2013)

As for being too warm look into how to set the white balance on your camera.  If money is no object look into Lowel Tota lights.  Probably overkill for pens but plenty of bright.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 23, 2013)

Great tips mark!

I am not a huge camera geek, so I guess I was asking the wrong question 

Thanks,

Randy


----------

